# Meetings > Workshops >  OpenWRT Workshop στην FOSSCOMM 2016

## djk604

Την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 17 Απριλίου 2016 και ώρα 16:00-17:30 θα πραγματοποιηθεί OpenWRT workshop στην FOSSCOMM 2016 στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά και συγκεκριμένα στο εργαστήριο 210

Διοργανωτής: Reinhard Humpfer

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
http://fosscomm.cs.unipi.gr/index.php/event/openwrt-workshop/

----------

